# Debt Relief Orders



## JEON50 (1 Mar 2011)

Why is Ireland so far behind the rest of the world in helping the families that are effected by debt. The LRC proposals on personal debt are been swept under the carpet by FG / Lab . Why are *Debt Relief Orders* as set out by the LRC even a topic for the new goverment.

While FG / Lab fight over cabinets positions, *and a form of words to cover* *over their election pledges,* families in Ireland are subject to laws introduced by the British, which where changed in te UK 47 years ago


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Apr 2011)

Hi Jeon

It is surprising that there is so little discussion of this. 

You have been active in talking to candidates. I suggest contacting your TDs to get it up the priority list.

The reform of the law on personal debt will help a lot of people.

brendan


----------

